
TR-069 remote timing attack and memory corruption in Technicolor residential gear - overclox
https://weaponizedautism.wordpress.com/2017/07/14/vulnerabilities-in-technicolor-adsl-residential-gateways/
======
overclox
And a lot of network gear possibly vulnerable to "finicky remotely exploitable
fd_set issues"........... whatever the hell that means.

